# Maltese pulling your hair



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is a training question but do dogs ever learn your hair is infact a part of your body?

I'll be lying down and if my (long) hair is not in a ponytail. Gustave will just grab it and run for it. I do think its because he doesn't realize that's still me. 

Do your dogs pull your hair?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie does the same thing. Her hold isn't strong enough to hurt, but it's probably the funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait till YOU are still and SHE is trying to start a full zoomies run.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol, that's gonna be fun. Right now she's trying to dig through a blanket to my feet


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London hasn't ever done that, but Preston will dig at my hair and grab it sometimes if I'm laying on the floor hiding my face from him. It hurts! lol


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace hasn't pulled hair playing....

But she does "comb" our hair.... She will climb up on the back of the couch and run her paws (and claws) from the top of your head down.... It feels great LOL Wish I could teach her to do it for like 5 whole minutes!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Belle loves to chew on hair. My hair is very short, but she can't contain herself when folks with longer hair come over. She acts like their hair is the greatest thing in the world lol!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Daisy does the same!! I was wondering about this so at least she's not the only fluff ball that does it!! Im getting my hair cut up short this week as its falling out I don't know what she will do but I'm worried that she will swallow a load of it when she pulls it as my hair would come away.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Grace hasn't pulled hair playing....
> 
> But she does "comb" our hair.... She will climb up on the back of the couch and run her paws (and claws) from the top of your head down.... It feels great LOL Wish I could teach her to do it for like 5 whole minutes!


Haha. Yes, the combing on command would be great.


----------

